# How much to pay 16 year old - childminding



## Violet Rose (20 Jul 2009)

hello, can anyone advise who much to pay 16 year old for childminding - 8.30 - 4.30 - she lives next door - will be looking after 2 boys the odd day over summer hols.... Would like any info on rate to pay - this will be cash in hand -


----------



## maxol (20 Jul 2009)

depends on the ages of the children i guess. younger children = more care etc


----------



## Violet Rose (20 Jul 2009)

they are 7 & 6 - they would have their breakfast eaten, lunch would be prepared for her, and I would be there to give them dinner in evening... no housework at all -


----------



## maxol (20 Jul 2009)

well you are looking at an 8 hour day and minding 2 young children. offset that with the fact that the girl lives next door etc. I would still be saying about 70 a day seems fair.


----------



## Guest116 (20 Jul 2009)

70 a day in cash? Bloody hell thats good money for a 16 year old. I would have thought 20-30 at the most.

Back when I was 16 I was getting 20 euro a day (which was a lot) for a full days work on a farm.


----------



## Jano (20 Jul 2009)

€70 is too much. You wouldn't get that now at age 18 and working in a restaurant/shop for 8 hours. The min wage over 18 with 2 years of work experience is €8.65 which would come to €69.20 for the day.  €6.02 is the min wage per hour for her age which is €48.16 for the day. Depends on how you see it yourself, do you want to make sure it is always worth her while so you have her available when you need her for example. I would probably give her €45 - €50 max.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Jul 2009)

get out of it maxol, that's silly money! €30 a day is plenty imo.


----------



## maxol (20 Jul 2009)

would you pay a bona fide childminder 30 a day?? you are entrusting your children to this person, if they are not to be judged on a similar standard to a childminder then dont expect a similar level of care! 
its a personal thing at the end of the day but for me id be giving her 70.


----------



## Guest116 (20 Jul 2009)

But a 16 year old is not a professional childminder (is there such a thing?). 

Do you feel your children get a better level of care by paying a 16 year old 70 per day rather than 30 per day?


----------



## niceoneted (20 Jul 2009)

I know one childminder - who minds in her own home - who charges 160 per week, mid 40's has all her childcare courses done and is registered to mind with revenue. That is 32 per day and she is qualified and experienced. I would say about 30 at the most. 
It might be an idea to ask the person what they would expect to be paid. Sometimes it depends on the area - some kids who have everything and come from wealthier households expect more. ( I see the difference in two of my nieces when they babysit - one is happy with 10 euro the other wouldn't for less than 50).


----------



## mathepac (20 Jul 2009)

maxol said:


> ... its a personal thing at the end of the day but for me id be giving her 70.


So hopefully then you'll also register as an employer and have the appropriate levels of employer's and public liability insurance on your premises as well as complying with health & safety and other legislative requirements.

No connection just FYI  - [broken link removed]


----------



## Guest116 (20 Jul 2009)

At 16, for 20-30 euro a day, yes I would, and did.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Jul 2009)

jaybird we're talking about a 6 and 7 year old here, not babies. It's not like they need much minding other than making sure they don't get up to too much mischief! And we're not talking about full time either, the op said it would be the odd day here and there. What would you expect to receive as a 16 year old for something like this? As others have said €70 would be more than the minimum wage for Gods sake! Have we totally lost the run of ourselves if our teenagers are looking for more than the minimum wage to effectively make sure two children don't wreck the house? There used to be a time when this would be considered a chance to earn a bit of pocket money!


----------



## Rois (20 Jul 2009)

I look after my sister's 3 children (8 & 12 years) 2 days a week. She pays me €40 per day as that's what she pays her regular childminder. 

That includes their lunch & snacks plus trips to the beach or picnics etc depending on weather.  

I am not a registered childminder nor am I 16 years old anymore.


----------



## Guest116 (20 Jul 2009)

If you had 8-10 days a month over the summer holidays you'd save nearly 1000 euro. At 16 that is a lot of money, at any age it is!


----------



## gocall01 (20 Jul 2009)

I have 2 toddlers who attend a creche 2 days a week.
My wife works parttime and is at home with them the rest of the week.
However, from time to time we are lucky enough that both grannies look after them.
I believe both grannies are unqualified (no certs or anything), better book them in for training straight away.

There are many variables here and the best way to deal with it is ask the individual what they would be expecting for the day and add a few quid to it if you are happy with the figure.
That's the way I'd approach it anyway.

Note: I'd have no issue with a 16 year old looking after the boys provided I knew and trusted that person.


----------



## maxol (20 Jul 2009)

ok i didnt mean to cause a storm!

i wasn't suggesting that s/he should be registered or anything like it but was basically making the same point as jaybird...30 quid for a days work seems very demeaning and i would not expect anyone to do it. that is my belief. to this end it should also be said that the minium wage is a joke as well!

i am shocked to hear that 'childminders' who provide this service on a regular basis, whether registered or not, do so for such minimal amounts.  

and for the record i think its a bit of a generalism to 2 children don't require much minding!  i can imagine the argument that would ensue if a working parent tried to tell a stay at home parent that theres not much work to looking after the 2 kids.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Jul 2009)

maxol said:


> to this end it should also be said that the minium wage is a joke as well!


You think it's too low I take it maxol? I dread to think what you would consider fair so! IMO it is too high but that's another argument.



maxol said:


> and for the record i think its a bit of a generalism to 2 children don't require much minding!  i can imagine the argument that would ensue if a working parent tried to tell a stay at home parent that theres not much work to looking after the 2 kids.


I think if you were to prefix that with the fact the children are 6 and 7 and that the minding was during daytime hours you wouldn't get too much argument but maybe I'm expecting too much of children!


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Jul 2009)

jaybird said:


> But a full 8 hour day for 20 euro, entertaining, ensuring the safety and refereeing between a 6 and 7 year old for 20euro? Not likely. I wouldn't trust anyone who would work for that. Thats e2.50 an hour.


I guess we have different ideas jaybird. You said 20-30, 30 euro would be €3.75 per hour, which I think  is fair for a teenager. You mention entertaining them, I can only go back to my own childhood but we were well able to entertain ourselves back then. Ensuring safety, refereeing, yes I believe I already alluded to that. The op is talking about the teenager next door so I would imagine they know her well enough to judge her trustworthiness. As someone else said would it make any difference to her trustworthiness if you paid the same person more? Ultimately it boils down to what the girl would expect but my opinion is that €30 is plenty.


----------



## MaryBe (20 Jul 2009)

Lets get back down to earth on this one.  These children are next door to the babysitter.  I assume, (correct me if I'm wrong) the babysitter will have access to both houses and possibly have a parent or sibling to help if necessary.  She will also have a contact number (maybe two) of Violet Rose.  The children will be fed and watered (may need more water!!!) and no housework.  

This childminder only has to keep the children happy.  Maybe go for a walk or to the park or play in the back garden and it's only for the odd day.

If my daughter was 16 and no summer job, I would be delighted for her to look after a 6 & 7 year old on the odd day for 20 - 30 euro.  Good money in my book.

PS  my neighbours children are the same age and spend all day every day on the trampoline - yes even in the rain and they love it.


----------



## maxol (20 Jul 2009)

Wow I'm shocked that people take the responsibility for a 6 and 7 year old child so lightly and I'm not talking just in an conomic sense. 

Horses for courses.


----------



## Concert (20 Jul 2009)

Daughter did much the same last Summer for a couple of weeks whil reg babysitter was on hols.  She said it worked out at 35 euro a day and she was more than happy.  I think it's more than enough.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Jul 2009)

jaybird said:


> Would anyone here work for a full day for 20-30 euro? I wouldn't and I wouldn't if I was 16! Thats an 8 hour day, for 20 quid? I wouldn't sit a dog for that price, never mind 2 children. But then I don't think I'd be using unqualified teenagers in place of proper childcare either.....



I used to do a full week for 55 quid, just a couple of years before the money changed and i was older than 16. no wonder the country is in the state it is.


----------



## maxol (20 Jul 2009)

Oh get a grip. It's like Reading an excerpt from Angela's Ashes. Yes people worked for small amounts. My nana scrubbed floors for a few shillings so should we use this as a benchmark??

Times change. If my boss told me he earned 100 a week when he was my age should I be thrilled that he uses this as a basis for my wage??

Look OP offer what you want and what this girl will accept. You asked for opinions and I gave my genuine one.


----------



## DavyJones (20 Jul 2009)

maxol said:


> Oh get a grip..




I'm 31, so it's wasn't my nan's time, it was about '97. Watch the news, listen to the radio, we are screwed because we have unrealistic views on money and wages.


----------



## MaryBe (20 Jul 2009)

DavyJones said:


> we are screwed because we have unrealistic views on money and wages.


Hear, hear or is it here here!!!


----------



## Concert (20 Jul 2009)

Agree totally, a sixteen year old should be well able to get by with 30 to 40 euros per day, in fact its far too much. hope she puts it to good use.


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Jul 2009)

DavyJones said:


> we are screwed because we have unrealistic views on money and wages.



Exactly, or should that be +1 to that viewpoint!


----------



## Guest116 (21 Jul 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> Exactly, or should that be +1 to that viewpoint!


 
Sums it up in one sentance very nicely.


----------



## MaryBe (21 Jul 2009)

Violet Rose said:


> hello, can anyone advise who much to pay 16 year old for childminding - 8.30 - 4.30 - she lives next door - will be looking after 2 boys the odd day over summer hols.... Would like any info on rate to pay - this will be cash in hand -


 
Violet Rose,  based on all the responses - have you made any decisions?


----------



## Violet Rose (21 Jul 2009)

thanks for all the replies - she will be minding boys in their own home, as we live in the country they will have their own back garden or a trip down the field for entertainment.  She suggested 30 per day - we were willing to pay 40 - we'll see how we get on - thanks again for ALL the opinions - much appreciated


----------



## MaryBe (21 Jul 2009)

Excellent.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Swallows (22 Jul 2009)

Hi, I take a different view here. A 16 year old should not have the responsibility of looking after kids all day. This is the easy way out for the parent and shouldn't happen. At this age 3 hours maximum is more than enough for a 16 year old, and not every day either. They are not much more than a kid themselves. I'm shocked that someone would go off all day and leave a 16 year old in charge of their kids.


----------



## niceoneted (22 Jul 2009)

There are 16 yr olds having kids themselves for years all over the world. Some 16 yr old are very mature. Some aren't. It might depend on the person.


----------



## polo1 (22 Jul 2009)

davyjones said:


> we are screwed because we have unrealistic views on money and wages.


  +1


----------



## dodo (22 Jul 2009)

I can't believe some people are comparing to working in a restaurant and the like, this girl will mind your prized assets and that should reflect the price she should be paid.Her age should have nothing to do with what she is paid,if she is doing the job that you would expect from an adult then even though she wants 30E a day ,lets be honest she is not going to cheeky and say what she really thinks, maybe settle go that extra mile not 40E but 50E.

I used to pay our babysitter a minimum of 10 euro to look after our children when we went for a quite night to the local, if we went down for 8 and got back about 12.30, she was always given a 50 and our children where asleep when we left.Lets gets things in order ,if you know your children are looked after really well then dont be tight when it comes to paying.


----------



## liaconn (29 Jul 2009)

dodo said:


> I can't believe some people are comparing to working in a restaurant and the like, this girl will mind your prized assets and that should reflect the price she should be paid.Her age should have nothing to do with what she is paid,if she is doing the job that you would expect from an adult then even though she wants 30E a day ,lets be honest she is not going to cheeky and say what she really thinks, maybe settle go that extra mile not 40E but 50E.
> 
> I used to pay our babysitter a minimum of 10 euro to look after our children when we went for a quite night to the local, if we went down for 8 and got back about 12.30, she was always given a 50 and our children where asleep when we left.Lets gets things in order ,if you know your children are looked after really well then dont be tight when it comes to paying.


 
Basically, this girl is being asked to babysit a neighbour's kids (in her own home) for a couple of days a week. Presumably, as someone has already said, her mother or other family members will be around and in and out of the house throughout the day. I think €70 a day would be completely over the top. 6 & 7 year olds do not need to be carried around, have nappies changed, etc. They are tiring because you have to run around with them and keep them entertained while getting on with housework, shopping etc. But for a 16 yr old, who doesn't have to worry about other things and who has absolutely nothing else to do, this is not exactly exhausting. In fact, they will probably be playing together a lot while she just stays in the same room with them and watches telly, texts her friends etc. I think €40 a day would be perfectly acceptable.


----------



## carrielou (30 Jul 2009)

I have a 16 year old daughter, she is my eldest and a great girl, honest, reliable, trustworthy.

I have 4 more younger.  She babysits for me and is paid for the responsibility of minding children.

She has also babysat for other people and once the people tried to take advantage, long night and little money.  I spoke to them and they gave her some more money but I did not allow her babysit for them again.

This girl will only be doing an odd day so €30 will not turn into €150 at end of the week.

She is obviously not greedy, €30 is what she asked for!

I would agree with the violet rose with the €40 but I would also be looking at the children being happy with this girl and violet rose knowing that they are safe and if all is working out fine with them I would up it to €50.

It is good to know that you can leave your children with somebody minding them and that are safe and happy.

A long time ago, I had 3 babysitting jobs.  2 of my clients paid me £3 for the night and 1 paid £7 for the night!  (back in the 80's).


----------



## Bronte (30 Jul 2009)

Swallows said:


> Hi, I take a different view here. A 16 year old should not have the responsibility of looking after kids all day. This is the easy way out for the parent and shouldn't happen. At this age 3 hours maximum is more than enough for a 16 year old, and not every day either. They are not much more than a kid themselves. I'm shocked that someone would go off all day and leave a 16 year old in charge of their kids.


 

There are some of us who have minded younger siblings for longer at a much younger age and for nothing. A 16 year old with nothing to do all summer looking after 2 kids will be a great experience for her and teach her responsibility. Babysitting is not about making real money. It's a perfect occupation for a teenager.


----------



## dolly (31 Jul 2009)

I would say 50 euro per day is adequate for a 16 year old who is not expected to cook lunch or anything, just mind the children and entertain them. There are plenty of 16 year old who would be delighted to get work like this during their summer holidays.


----------



## sandrat (31 Jul 2009)

I pay my childminder 30 euro a day (150 per week) and she provides 1 meal a day, I do breakfast and tea and she gives dinner in the day time, I send nappies, juice and some snacks but that is all. Granted I am "down the country"

I used to babysit when I was 16 and could be there til 3 on a school night sometimes minding 4 kids and I would be lucky to get a fiver and a bag of chips! That was back in 1998!


----------

